# Fitting iPod Photo to VW R32 Sat Nav System



## jonlarge (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi All,
I've just bought an '03 R32 and it came with a VW satellite navigation system. My old car had a Sony head unit connected to a CD changer and a Minidisc changer. This head unit and CD changer could also play MP3 CDs.
I want to retain the sat nav kit in the new car meaning I can't transfer my old kit, so I'd like to just plug my iPod Photo into the sat nav unit on the R32.
I have head that some iPod connectors are able to display ID3 tag information on the car head unit, whilst some adaptors can get sat nav screens to display album art and the like.
Does anyone kow if this is possible with the VW sat nav unit and, if so, what parts and connections I need to get this working.
Also are there different VW sat nav units and am I able to work out which one I have?
Thanks for reading - I hope someone can help!
Regards,
Jon


----------



## michel (Apr 13, 2000)

*Re: Fitting iPod Photo to VW R32 Sat Nav System (jonlarge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonlarge* »_Hi All,
I've just bought an '03 R32 and it came with a VW satellite navigation system. My old car had a Sony head unit connected to a CD changer and a Minidisc changer. This head unit and CD changer could also play MP3 CDs.
I want to retain the sat nav kit in the new car meaning I can't transfer my old kit, so I'd like to just plug my iPod Photo into the sat nav unit on the R32.
I have head that some iPod connectors are able to display ID3 tag information on the car head unit, whilst some adaptors can get sat nav screens to display album art and the like.
Does anyone kow if this is possible with the VW sat nav unit and, if so, what parts and connections I need to get this working.
Also are there different VW sat nav units and am I able to work out which one I have?
Thanks for reading - I hope someone can help!
Regards,
Jon

Congrad and welcome to the Tex.


----------



## falloutboy74 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Fitting iPod Photo to VW R32 Sat Nav System (jonlarge)*

well, being acros the pond this site might help 
vwnavi.com
they have way more knowledge about the nav system seing as that we never got them uless like me you imported. On the other hand I have my ipod hardwired to my nav 'd' with an adapter from http://www.enfig.com , works great but know id3 info. Hope this helps a little bit







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Fitting iPod Photo to VW R32 Sat Nav System (falloutboy74)*

I have blitzsafe adapter connected to the back of my factory headunit so I can plug in my Dell DJ. The navi should also have a rear output for a CD changer so the blitzsafe would be perfect for you.


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Fitting iPod Photo to VW R32 Sat Nav System (jonlarge)*

Does the Ipod Photo have a video out? If so, Blitzsafe and Dietz have units that allow for an Audio/Video input. You would be able to introduce video into the factory Navigation unit. Blitzsafe offers a dual unit, 1 a/v input plus an additional video input that can be used for a rearview camera. Being across the "pond" it may be cheaper to get a unit from Dietz rather then Blitzsafe. IM me if you want more info on the Blitzsafe Dual unit.


----------



## dopaz (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes, the ipod photo has video out. You need a special cable that is not included, it plugs into the headphone jack and has stereo audio out and composite video.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (dopaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dopaz* »_Yes, the ipod photo has video out. You need a special cable that is not included, it plugs into the headphone jack and has stereo audio out and composite video.

hey i've got a quick question for you... does the video out only apply to the picture viewing mode? or can you use hte video out to see a big list as you scroll through, play your songs adn what not.... i'm thinking of adding a 7"lcd... and i might make hte jump to the photo ipod if i coudl display tracking info on the lcd... thanks in advance for any info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*

Ther is nothing available yet that can show track into on the screen on the radio.
But this part will give you an audio input








Or this will connect to you ipod








Both can be found here
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html

_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 2:31 PM 3-8-2005_

_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 2:31 PM 3-8-2005_


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 2:32 PM 3-8-2005_


----------



## dopaz (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_hey i've got a quick question for you... does the video out only apply to the picture viewing mode?

Yes

_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_can you use hte video out to see a big list as you scroll through, play your songs adn what not

No








That would be badass, but alas it only shows slideshows.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (dopaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dopaz* »_

No








That would be badass, but alas it only shows slideshows.

damn







maybe 5th gen will do this.....


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (flashback)*

alpine makes an intergration system but you need to use there specific decks


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (631 JETTA)*

haha i know... but hte point of it was to get a nice big screen view of the play lists and what not ona 7" lcd that would be integrated w/ my current stereo and wiould also be running a carputer


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (flashback)*

word!


----------

